# Finnex stingray enough par?



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, I'm looking to downsize from my 55 to my 40 breeder. I'm looking to get a finnex fixture to fit this tank and replace my double t5NO fixture that I use on my 55. Some threads I read say that their stingray is working well for them par wise but other reading suggests that the par might be a tad to low for this size tank. 

I grow Amazon swords, crypts, apogentons and tiger lotuses. It's a dirt tabk with about two inches of sub altogether. 

Do you guys think that a 36 inch stingray would work well for those plants at about 16inchs high? No ferts with occasional excel. 

Thanks.


----------



## abrooks12376 (Nov 5, 2015)

Wouldn't be the par I'd worry about, more the coverage in that tank. I'd do 2 stingrays or suspend a 24/7.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

In this case I'd bet you will be much better off with trusting those who actually have that light fixture on that tank. 
The Finnex site has a video which compares the Stingray to the Planted+ fixtures for 
PAR which shows it to be 29-30 PAR in what looks like a 16" tall tank, but it was a long
time since I watched it and I don't remember if the height was mentioned or not.
So to me it appears to be a borderline issue which is why I suggested trusting people
who have that combo in progress and see what they say.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a 24/7 on a 40 breeder. Its at 60% of max power. I'm dosing excel and am having no algae issues. Been this way for months. 

There is no need to suspend the 24/7 unless you want to get a little better front to back coverage.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I am a fan of the 24/7 feature on the planted +, I know it is probably too much light. I was wondering if i put window screen between the light and tank and ran the 24/7 feature, that wound decrease the amount of light/par while still getting the 24/7 effect.....right?

I still have the stingray in mid but couesfanatic reminded me that i can dim down the planted + 24/7 which got my gears turning in a different way. The more i think about it the more i like the idea of the 24/7 due to how customizable it is for furture tanks/ setups.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

xjasminex said:


> I still have the stingray in mid but couesfanatic reminded me that i can dim down the planted + 24/7 which got my gears turning in a different way. The more i think about it the more i like the idea of the 24/7 due to how customizable it is for furture tanks/ setups.


Current USA pro beats the 24/7 in flexibility..
The 24/7 is "hobbled" by only 1 real program


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check it out.

The current USA satellite pro is a nice looking fixture. The price is pretty steep though, I have a hard time justifying a 250 purchase against a 120. Even though it lets you dim during the preset. I think I'll stick with finnex.


----------

